# Freeware gesucht...



## style-one (1. Mai 2007)

Also hab natürlich die SuFu benutzt aber nix gefunden was mir speziell hilft...

kurz und schmerzlos:

Ich suche ein Programm, dass mir wie der Windows Movie Maker Übergänge, Clips und die üblichen Funktionen ermöglicht ... jedoch auch die möglichkeit gibt ein Wasserzeichen in das Video mit einzufügen.

Kann mir da jemand helfen 

MFG


----------



## chmee (1. Mai 2007)

Ist ein Monster, aber damit hat man die Grundzüge des Schnitts intus:  nach "Avid Free DV"

Sonst: http://freeware.slashcam.de/compone...Itemid,5/mode,0/catid,11/navstart,0/search,*/

mfg chmee


----------

